# Raspberry Pi B+ - FreeBSD 11 wrong pin mapping



## trev (Feb 25, 2015)

To save anyone else from tearing out more hair than they can afford, be aware that the current files rpi.dts (r276161)  and bcm2835.dtsi (r278915) have not yet been updated for the Raspberry Pi Model B+ GPIO pin mappings.

One consequence is that your `dmesg` will show:

`gpioled0: <GPIO led> at pin(s) 16 on gpiobus0`

when in reality the ACT LED is at pin 47 which the bcm2835.dtsi file shows as READ-ONLY, so it cannot be changed by `gpioctl` as one might otherwise expect.


----------



## bthomson (Mar 17, 2015)

I think the instructions here could be used to fix it:

https://vzaigrin.wordpress.com/2014/12/20/gpioled-in-the-freebsd-on-the-raspberry-pi/

I will post again if I get a chance to try it.


----------

